# Installing Rom



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So i have a question, i think i am going to give my DX to my dad since i am going to buy a d3. I have been experiancing some crappy battery life latly, little to moderate use and its almost dead buy the end of the day.

My question is can i wipe all partions, system, data, and cache. then install a zip file for a rom such as Liberty or Apex. I am running liberty .8 right now, but i think for my dad a more vanilla and straight forward rom like APEX might be better.

can this be done?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

when you flash the rom, that re formats /system. Through CWM or stock recovery, you can perform a factory reset which wipes /data and /cache.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

so formatting /system before installing a rom .zip file should not be an issue.
just would like to do it manually


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> so formatting /system before installing a rom .zip file should not be an issue.
> just would like to do it manually


to flash a custom rom you have to follow the directions provided by that rom dev.
it will be in the first post of their thread. if it's not, then ask in the thread for that rom.

ok, i just went to the apex rom thead. it says...
Installation Instructions
Meet all the requirements listed at the top of the post
Wipe data/cache, dalvik cache (only wipe cache and dalvik if coming from RC1)
Flash Apex


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes that is where i always look for instructions, i have only seen one say to wipe /system cm7, i was just curious if it is safe to do in general.

on a side note, what would you guys choice for stability battery life
looking at Liberty AOSP, Apex rc2.0 or SS


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

In most cases yes, but most times formatting System is one of the first things run in the install script. In general, if you just stick to the devs instructions, you will minimize your chances of running into problems.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> on a side note, what would you guys choice for stability battery life
> looking at Liberty AOSP, Apex rc2.0 or SS


giving it to your dad, i would put stock.
for myself, cm7 or apex


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

he is coming from the OG droid, it is having some hardware issues. He is also not a tech idiot, but i think something stable and vanilla is good.
I just flashed Liberty AOSP to it, and the theme sucks, seems like a good rom but i know i wouldnt want to look at that all day. tried the two theme attached to it as well the same. Flashing apex now


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

theres a shit load of themes for liberty out there u should just look for them...but either way cm7 with the newest nightly and the fixes...is something that wouldnt be bad for him...but either way like razor said...i would give it to him stock


----------

